# West Desert Deep Creek LE Elk



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

My brother got a turned in tag for Deep Creek last week for archery elk. He was happy as this is going to be his last year in Utah for awhile.

My dad worked on the unit for the BLM but other than that we are looking forward to learning a new unit.

Anyone care to share any experience with the unit? He has the month of September. We plan to hunt water the first half the month then try and stir up some rutting action after that.

Any input appreciated.


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

Ive been out there a couple times to Hike Ibapah peak(the high point of the range) and i've never seen any elk. seen a couple tracks around 8,000' to 10,000'. There is water along that portion of the trail, but the trail is dang steep and the ants are ballistic. i've heard there are elk around birch creek, trout creek, and in the east-facing north benches, but havent been there myself. Plan on a hot hunt, and beware of the tribal boundries. other than that, Good luck


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

How many points did it take to pull that tag, I put in for a September archery unit with 6 and wasn't even in the ball park


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @SaltyWalty and @Yotedog27. Sorry it's been a while since I've been on. 

Salty, I dropped a couple pins on Birch and Trout Creek. We'll check those areas out! My brother is going out this weekend. I plan to join him towards the end of the month. I'll let you guys know what we find!

Yote, I think my brother had around 6 points as well! I looked at the draw results and looks like he was really luck to get a returned tag. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

Have you guys been seeing some good bulls out there


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

My brother is going out for the first time this weekend to get familiar with the unit. So no, not yet!


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

so, how you guys been doing?


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

SaltyWalty said:


> so, how you guys been doing?


My brother got on some nice bulls his first weekend out but wasn't able to get a shot on one. We are going out again today and plan to be out the rest of the month. 

I'll give a report in October!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

My brother had a great hunt. I wish I wasn't on my waiting period for LE Elk so I could put in for it next year. We were on bugling bulls multiple times every day of the hunt. 5 days total.

One day in particular the bulls were going nuts fighting and all around us. My brother got in bow range multiple times but never had a good shot that day.

The next morning we located the herd we were chasing the day before. The herd bull was more responsive to cow calls then bugles. I closed the distance to about 100 yards to the herd and and my brother about 70. With my cow calls I was able to bring the bull close enough for my brother to shoot.

We only found one spot of blood about 200 yards from the shot but were eventually able to find him about 300 yards from the shot.

Great hunt great memories. Thanks everyone for the input! I hope to put a video together that will have all the pictures and videos.

Runter


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - thanks for sharing!


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

LETS GOOOOOO!!!!! thats like my dream tag...


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice bull!!!!
I got to spend a lot of time on the deep creeks years ago as a kid with my old man. That is an awesome MTN range.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

I forgot to post the video I put together of the hunt. The audio turned out not as loud as I planned so turn it up to hear the bugling.


----------



## Wyatt4 (8 mo ago)

Looks like an awesome hunt! I just drew it for this year.


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

Wyatt4 said:


> Looks like an awesome hunt! I just drew it for this year.


You'll have a blast! Good luck


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for sharing! That was a great hunt and awesome bull!


----------



## Runter (Jun 1, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! That was a great hunt and awesome bull!


No problem that's half the fun! Thanks


----------



## Aerosith (Mar 20, 2021)

Wyatt4 said:


> Looks like an awesome hunt! I just drew it for this year.


How was your hunt?


----------

